# Lets golf 2?



## rkuhldude77 (Nov 12, 2011)

I have tried searching google xda and here and can't seem to find my answer....

Can anyone either explain how to extract lets golf 2 from the stock or fxz? Or just upload an apk for me?

I love having a custom rom and am currently using Liberty 2.0 (901 Patch) and it is awesome but I also like that game and can't
figure out how to get it. I am not very knowledgable on anything. Just good at following instructions when it comes to flashing stuff so
any help would be greatly appreceated thank you!

P.S. I tried apk's that I found on google but they were not the right ones. It needs to be from the bionic itself to work right and to have the right version


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

just download let's golf 3 from the market. it's free.


----------



## rkuhldude77 (Nov 12, 2011)

Either my market is messed up or its not there anymore cuz I can't find it. also online the market says its not compatible with my device. any ideas?


----------



## rkuhldude77 (Nov 12, 2011)

It almost seems I'm out of luck if I want to use a custom rom.


----------



## rkuhldude77 (Nov 12, 2011)

anyone?....anyone?....Bueller?
Please delete this thread


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

You could find it in another deodexed rom and simply install it, I can try and find it for you, or you could go on 4 shared and get it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## rkuhldude77 (Nov 12, 2011)

A good friend of mine told me how to get it off the stock back up I had using root explorer and I figured it out thanks for the help!

As I meantioned I'm not very knowledgable just good at following instructions. Once I knew what to do it was easy. Just finding the file itself was the trick.


----------

